# Season's Greetings



## Mike (Dec 24, 2014)

I wish you all here
A Merry Christmas
and a Happy New Year.

You Card is Here

Mike.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 24, 2014)

Thanks for the card Mike and the Season's Greetings!  I think I developed carpal tunnel playing that game, now I know why everyones cat is so happy during the Christmas season, lol!  

Merry Christmas and a very Happy New Year to you and your family Mike! :christmas1:


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 24, 2014)

Mike said:


> I wish you all here
> A Merry Christmas
> and a Happy New Year.
> 
> ...



Thank you Mike, Merry Christmas to you as well!!


----------



## AprilT (Dec 24, 2014)

Thank you for the card and like Sea said the carpool tunnel plus eye strain.


----------



## Cookie (Dec 24, 2014)

Thanks Mike, and Merry Xmas and Happy New Year to you

Game is fun and very addictive!


----------



## Raven (Dec 24, 2014)

Fun game Mike, thanks for the card.
A merry Christmas to you.


----------



## 911 (Dec 24, 2014)

I know that I speak for all of my fellow officers when I say, "Merry Christmas and Happy New Year." And remember, go easy on the booze, but have fun, just be safe. If you are planning to party, please consider a DD (designated driver.) 3 years ago, my wife and I both had just a little too much. We weren't overloaded, but I was still on the force and I couldn't take a chance on being stopped, so we had our son come and get us. Contrary to popular belief, if I would have been stopped and checked and went to a .08 or above on the breathalyzer, I would have been arrested just like everyone else.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 25, 2014)

911 said:


> I know that I speak for all of my fellow officers when I say, "Merry Christmas and Happy New Year." And remember, go easy on the booze, but have fun, just be safe. If you are planning to party, please consider a DD (designated driver.) 3 years ago, my wife and I both had just a little too much. We weren't overloaded, but I was still on the force and I couldn't take a chance on being stopped, so we had our son come and get us. Contrary to popular belief, if I would have been stopped and checked and went to a .08 or above on the breathalyzer, I would have been arrested just like everyone else.



I never even consider driving after drinking!! My wife is always the DD as she does not drink.


----------

